# orangeish chameleon eggs



## alicenwnderlnd (Apr 26, 2011)

My hubby brought me home from work a couple of orangish eggs, to me they kinda look like they were dipped in orange sugar...  they came from someone that he works with that said his chameleons have them all the time but he usually tosses them out. but since i gave them all nymphs, he sent me these :blink: :blink: i need to know what to do for them, what they are exactly and how to hatch them properly.

they are in a small box with looks like some sort of potting soil. I would think first off this is bad as they are dry, and the soil will probably mold if i wet it. Also, i am kinda afraid to move them, i know with bearded dragons, turning the eggs can kill them. i would like to know what the are before moving them. And they are bigger than my beardies eggs were. a bit longer.





P1010528 by alicenwnderlnd, on Flickr


----------



## warpdrive (Apr 26, 2011)

they do not look like chameleon eggs. I also don't know anyone who would send some in the mail at such a late stage when the baby can be riped apart from the embreo while still in the egg.

they need to go into a tub with moist vermaculite and incubated at the proper temps.

what temps you ask? good question. I can't say when I don't know what type of chameleon. if it's a chameleon at all.

I beg you to post this on the chameleonforums.com for ferther help.

Harry


----------



## poke (Apr 26, 2011)

What type of chameleon did this person have? If he has panthers or veils those eggs can take up to 6 to 7 months to hatch. Also you can tell if they are still good or not with a flash light. If you have one of those led flashlight. Just stick the flash light next to the egg and just shine it through the egg. You should be able to tell if their are any veins inside the egg or not. I just never seen a orange egg before.


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (Apr 26, 2011)

warpdrive said:


> they do not look like chameleon eggs. I also don't know anyone who would send some in the mail at such a late stage when the baby can be riped apart from the embreo while still in the egg.
> 
> they need to go into a tub with moist vermaculite and incubated at the proper temps.
> 
> ...


Oh no harry not mailed  it was a workplace swap.... hopefully i can get my questions answered today, when hubby goes to work, i have given him a question list. maybe that will help...


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 26, 2011)

I want to see what comes out. I wish I got a basket of _those _Easter eggs.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2011)

Those eggs have likely gone bad, very doubtful that they will hatch. Tell your friend to give them to you when they are still white.


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (Apr 26, 2011)

mystery solved, they are orange because they were layed in orange calcium substrate... wow, no wonder i could not find any info anywhere on orange eggs.... :lol: :lol: :lol: and they are gecko's still not sure about the species but at least i know why they are orange.    i will get them into a better substrate today and it seems the temps need to be about 85 degrees so i think my warm mantis shelf will work fine, i just wonder if turning the heat off at night will be ok for them. 6-12 weeks for hatching is what i read for leopard gecko's. It still seems slightly odd that they are bigger then bearded dragon eggs.  instead of mystery mantis, i have mystery lizards hahahahahah


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (Apr 26, 2011)

@ scott... thats how i felt when i got them.. easter eggs!! really they kinda made me hungry for those sugar coated easter candies :lol: :lol:

@ Leeann thanks, i hope they are fertile, but my expectations will be low as who knows how much they were moved around, I am sure glad they are not really orange tho..


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 26, 2011)

Alice said:


> mystery solved, they are orange because they were layed in orange calcium substrate... wow, no wonder i could not find any info anywhere on orange eggs.... :lol: :lol: :lol: and they are gecko's still not sure about the species but at least i know why they are orange.    i will get them into a better substrate today and it seems the temps need to be about 85 degrees so i think my warm mantis shelf will work fine, i just wonder if turning the heat off at night will be ok for them. 6-12 weeks for hatching is what i read for leopard gecko's. It still seems slightly odd that they are bigger then bearded dragon eggs.  instead of mystery mantis, i have mystery lizards hahahahahah


Not only a mystery, but a longer wait to find out! Oh the HORROR!


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (Apr 26, 2011)

update... i have the eggs transfered to a cup with verma..verma whatever its called and in about 82 degrees... there was a date on the box of 4/23 so counting down till mystery lizard begins.. guess ill keep the light on at night too. ill just move the ghost mantis at night..   hope they hatch. i think we have it narrowed down to leopard geckos. we will see! im just glad they aren't really orange


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (Apr 26, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> Not only a mystery, but a longer wait to find out! Oh the HORROR!


I know right! like its not bad enough waiting for an ooth to hatch or a molt.. now i have to keep another eye on them.. i need more eyeballs!


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 26, 2011)

They were TRUELY made for Easter! Good luck!


----------

